# Beta D3 Klassen



## Ismariel (12. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWtnzIG2yY4 Mage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxy_alonK7g&feature=relmfu  Witch Doktor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfKATuJkaR0&feature=relmfu  Barb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOBCaXGhMQk&feature=relmfu  Monk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrNnrG8GIbs&feature=relmfu  Demonhunter

Jo da sind die Klassen etwas nett erklärt viel Spaß beim ansehen


----------

